# How long will my heifer stay in heat?



## heatherlynnky (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok well my poor heifer is in heat. I am positive. Anywho last night she just started in an calling out constantly. ALL NIGHT LONG!!  We just got rid of our baby bull because we feared she would be at risk a bit too young. She is only 9 months old.  We had no clue she was in heat. I thought she just wanted cuddled so I went out in the middle of the night, gave her a treat and petted her a bit.

Well this morning she knocked my son to the ground. I thought it was just because she is a greedy little pig when it comes to food time but she didn't finish all the extra feed I gave her today. I checked out her rear and was about to yell out that I think she is in heat when she tried to mount me. I was by the gate so I did not go to the ground but man my neck, shoulder, back, and head are KILLING me.  Its not just the baby bull she misses. Apparently she misses him and any other male because the entire day has been spent crying and trying to take down the gate. How long will this last. At this point only my husband is big enough to handle a crazy hormonal teenage heifer.  Info and stratagies for dealing with this other than getting her knocked up are needed. Now I am off for an ice pack and maybe to get checked for a concussion.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Nov 19, 2012)

Fortunately for cattle, estrus periods only last for 18 to 24 hours, unlike the 2 to 3 day span with mares and older fillies.


----------



## heatherlynnky (Nov 19, 2012)

We are going on 24 hours and she is still crying like mad. I hope by morning my poor girl is feeling more herself. She wants me to come in the field with her like usual but I just can't trust her right now. I guess tomorrow if she is feeling more herself she gets double hugs.


----------



## Cricket (Nov 19, 2012)

The day after my heifer sleeps ALL day.  They do get their sanity back!


----------

